# Calling all personality types!! If you were a fruit what type would you be?



## Morana (Jun 4, 2011)

I was bored one day so my intp friend and I started thinking of what fruits our different friends would be (i know a little weird lol). So i'm wondering what fruit you would be that expresses who you are and thought it would be interesting to see which fruits different types pick :laughing:

I originally thought i'd be a blueberrie because i'm often sad, but they come in groups and i only have a few close friends i'm not a group person. lol sorry bad way to open up thread :blushed:

I have an entj friend who is very loud, nerdy, intelligent and quirky; he doesn't fit in but doesn't care what other people think, he's very unique . I think he would be a watermelon with glasses ^^ :tongue:

Do you have anything to say on this topic? Craziness is welcome!


----------



## TheBeanie (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd be something bittersweet. But more bitter. c:


----------



## Morana (Jun 4, 2011)

Please answer...


----------



## iMarieish (Jun 5, 2011)

Starfruit - I've never eaten one before, but they look cool and unique *O*


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I think the ENTJs are more of a pineapple. We dont open up easily and we are a bit rough on the outside.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

ENFP and maybe I would be a coconut, which isn't really a fruit....but that's the point! ;D


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

INTJ- lemon, suck on me and you'll regret it... (I'm aware of the inuendo, do with it as you please... And that one...)


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

You put the lime in the coconut, then you shake it all up, you put the lime in the coconut and shake it all up...


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Apple, since that's the first one that came to mind. ^_^U


----------



## Ziska (Jul 7, 2011)

I dunno about others of my type, but I'd be a pear. Or a strawberry. Or a kiwi.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

ISFJ: I think I would be a mango. Something sweet, slightly pungent, but so delicious.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

INFPs: Durians?


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Avocado...


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Pineapple.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

A raspberry. Small, and sometimes overshadowed by berries that seem to be more appealing (strawberries are larger and associated with sex, blueberries have more alleged health benefits and antioxidants) but have a unique texture and are still of value nonetheless.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> I think the ENTJs are more of a pineapple. We dont open up easily and we are a bit rough on the outside.


Do your enzymes also burn protein?

Kiwis and pineapples have an enzyme that dissolves protein. If you're eaten a lot of pineapple or kiwi before, your tongue will likely burn.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Strawberry. Sweet and bitter at the same time.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Yes, I heard the eating pineapples are good for the digestive system. And pineapple juice makes a great marinade. All natural.

Therefore if you eat an ENTJ....Wait, I dont like where this is going.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

i'd be a rambutan.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I would be a coconut.


----------



## witlash (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not sure I'm all this, but I'm gonna go ahead and say - dragonfruit.

Looks pretty interesting and exotic on the outside, and it's hard to come by. But though the exterior looks fascinating it is _not edible_. What's inside can either be sweet or sour depending on what you pick up. 

Yup, fun stuff. Thanks for this question.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I would totally be a lemon because they're god's gift to man.


----------



## Azubane (Aug 20, 2012)

Mango


----------



## MonogamyIsNice (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe a kiwi. Or a banana.


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

Someone told me I'm an orange once. :0


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Snozzberry.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

id be an orange...bitter on the outside sweet on the inside


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

It would have a tough skin and something utterly sweet and unforgettable within. Coconut, perhaps?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Tomato - disliked and avoided by some, but a natural compliment to many dishes.


----------



## theunknownstuff (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd be a PEACHHH
Because it seems all soft on the outside.. but at the core there's a pit which contains miniscule doses of cyanide. (true!)


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

This fucking banana

http://www.deviantart.com/download/314626007/dancing_banana_by_legoman824-d57bizb.gif


----------



## belowbadow (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh, can I be fruit salad? If no, I'd like to be a strawberry.


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

View attachment 57614


*Dragonfruit, YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH*


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Maybe a green apple, like a granny smith. Popular-- because who doesn't like apples?-- and you see it, and you go "oh, look, a nice apple! I think I'll eat it!" And it looks like just a sweet innocent little apple, but then you take a bite, and you find out that it's actually pretty sour, and you're kind of taken by surprise. That's what I feel like, guys. I'm a sour apple. But then you might get used to it and appreciate the apple for being sour, because at least it's not boring. It's just got a little kick to it. Too much flavor in too small a fruit. Also, it does better with other things-- like baked in a pie-- than on it's own. And if you lock it in a closet with no food or water for a few months, it'll die and rot and look all gross and then smell bad.


----------



## theunknownstuff (Dec 30, 2012)

raichu said:


> Maybe a green apple, like a granny smith. Popular-- because who doesn't like apples?-- and you see it, and you go "oh, look, a nice apple! I think I'll eat it!" And it looks like just a sweet innocent little apple, but then you take a bite, and you find out that it's actually pretty sour, and you're kind of taken by surprise. That's what I feel like, guys. I'm a sour apple. But then you might get used to it and appreciate the apple for being sour, because at least it's not boring. It's just got a little kick to it. Too much flavor in too small a fruit. Also, it does better with other things-- like baked in a pie-- than on it's own. And if you lock it in a closet with no food or water for a few months, it'll die and rot and look all gross and then smell bad.


This sounds like the best ESTP description ever. Too bad it's about fruit though; could have been more representative for ESTP's without the apple stuff. Then again: it's all about fruit here..


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

INFP-Ohh I wanna be a pomegranate! I don't know why, I just like pomegranates ^^


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

Durian. Just like the Durian, I smell kind of strange but not like sewers. I put people off with my introvertedness and extreme logic so I kind of repel people just like the spiky exterior of the Durian. Much like the Durian though I am quite tasty despite the elusive juicy center. Getting to my center may be hard but you will enjoy it when you get there.


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

*Crushed nuts* 
Although it's not a fruit. But on the other hand; I'm not like everyone else.


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

Hot tamale hot hot tamale


----------



## Dhana21 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is gonna sound funny , but what i`v seen the question " what type of fruit would you be " in my head immediatly popped

i wanna be the tree !! )))


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

A bunch of tasty and refreshing grapes. I'd enjoy eating myself. On the flip side, I wouldn't be able to regrow easily.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

An acorn. Technically can be considered a fruit, but people don't pay attention to said technicality. Plus, a very hard shell that most wouldn't bother trying to open. Sounds about right...


----------



## Ashley77Marie (Apr 4, 2013)

Well Hello, I'm a new user and would love to join in on this fun. I am an ENFP. I would be a crayonberry because they are good for you and taste better than glue.


----------



## Keepin it Steel (Sep 9, 2012)

Grapes. The green kind, because you can jam on them all day. I dont know how thats relevant to type but they're fucking delectable.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

A mango, most probably. Sweet, sour, gamey if not given time to ripen, tough, soft.


----------



## Quietude (Dec 1, 2012)

A little wild wintergreen berry hidden away where hard to find. Attractive color, but not too sweet, mostly just a dry cold minty taste.


----------



## yarrboots (Mar 6, 2013)

I'd be a pomegranate. Shiny and whole on the outside, but made up of a complex of seeds and tangy pieces on the inside. Best eaten in spoonfuls.


----------



## Random User (Apr 5, 2013)

Probably a durian. Those were fun to play with in Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

A tomato because I'm often misunderstood.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Cantaloupes! The tastiest thing in the world, but not many people know about them. :wink:


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

A square watermelon.










Because I like watermelons and they're fucking square.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Deleted. :happy:


----------



## Ruru (Mar 9, 2013)

I like to be apple... well its my favorite fruit and that's the first thing that pops up


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ENFJ & I would be a *Strawberry*. :wink:


----------



## alicecharlotte (Dec 21, 2012)

Dear Sigmund said:


> I think the ENTJs are more of a pineapple. We dont open up easily and we are a bit rough on the outside.


I agree! Some of us (especially me! :S) also like to be the center of attention! (I think a pineapple is very attention-grabbing...in the fruit-world at least!)


----------



## youngspectrum (Mar 29, 2013)

A snozberry.


----------



## bakanunu (Mar 17, 2013)

iMarieish said:


> Starfruit - I've never eaten one before, but they look cool and unique *O*


I have eaten a starfruit before. It is ver sweet you should try it!!


----------



## poisonpinkpony (May 29, 2012)

I would be a blueberry. Small and rather uninteresting but tasty. Enjoys shady places, cool climate and has spider web all over.


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

If people were fruits, I would be a Chocolate bar.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Pineapple.


----------

